# Failed dislocation reduction



## katiejeanne (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all, I have an interesting question that I need help with...
We had a patient present with a posterior shoulder dislocation and the ER doc attempted to reduce this x 2.  Versed, etomidate, and Demerol were given for conscious sedation. X-rays were taken after each attempt and both showed the shoulder still being dislocated. After the patient was taken back to the room from the 2nd x-ray, he heard a pop. The shoulder popped back into place (verified by a 3rd x-ray). 
How can I bill for these attempts? I am thinking 23650-52, but is hard for me to decide if this is really a "reduced service" since he did do the entire procedure, it just did not work at the time. Or, can I use the CPT without a modifier since it did eventually go back into place?? 
Thanks in advance!!
Katie, RHIT


----------



## dabroussard (Dec 3, 2012)

i think you would be ok with just 23650


----------



## TAOSA (Dec 4, 2012)

We usually use a 52 modifier on failed attempts.  Also, in the ED this procedure probably needs a 54 modifier.

Tiffany


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Dec 29, 2012)

I would prefer 23650-52


----------

